# Carved Walking Stick



## NightKnight (Dec 23, 2012)

What kind of things do you guys like carving into your walking sticks?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't done it YET! But here is my "I wish I could" list:


Woodburn and/or carve warrior artwork
 " " " names and/or call signs
Carve shapes - like those snakes that Aaron displayed - but perhaps dragons for my ROK Blue Dragon Brigade Marines
Embed pins (I've done that on a slingshot, and so I have made most of the mistakes already)

But first, I have to cut a good stick and let the force be with me, to determine what works with the raw material.


----------

